# How many people get accepted to DCP their first try?



## justpeachy93

It seems like a lot of people on here don't get it their first try. Do you know if you did something wrong? If so, what was it?

Thanks and Gig Em!


----------



## awilliams1109

Many people get accepted on their first time applying!! I know plenty of current cast members that got accepted on their first time applying.
 I have been accepted on my first time and I start my disney college program very soon.


----------



## Cais

justpeachy93 said:


> It seems like a lot of people on here don't get it their first try. Do you know if you did something wrong? If so, what was it?  Thanks and Gig Em!


They take less than 20% of applicants ;I've heard as low as 10% so there a lot that don't.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ZiPaD3doDAH

I did not get in the first try and I was devastated as I practiced my interview responses for weeks. I called the company about 3 times asking what I did/said wrong so I can improve for next time and they wouldn't tell me.

However, I got in the second (and last attempt) time


----------



## Albion218

Couldn't help but notice your "Gig Em"! Hello fellow Aggie!   I didn't get accepted on the first try either but I went into the process last minute and a little blind. However, I got accepted my second round for this Fall!

My biggest thing is that I think I over prepared for the interview. Go over the question but don't memorize  hardcore. Just let it flow. Relax.

I think that was my biggest problem.


----------



## cookieswithangel

I got in on my first try, an acquaintance of mine got in on his second try, and my future roommate got in on her third try. It really has a lot to do with what they are looking for at the time, and I think it matters where you are in your life, as in, are you mature enough to handle the DCP. 
Just be yourself and remember that Disney is a company looking for hard working employees, and best of luck if you apply!


----------



## MCoffill

I got in on my first try. You have nothing to lose by trying! It's really all in your phone interview. Best of luck!


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Myself and 3 of my friends got in on the first try, honestly it was pretty lucky. One of my friends had to apply 4 times before she was accepted (she's there now). She never really did anything wrong, she was always energetic, really someone Disney would want to hire.

The rest of my friends had applied at least once or twice. It's really competitive, large numbers of applicants, it's mostly your phone interview that's going go sell it. Be happy, smiling, energetic and honest. Good luck, don't beat yourself down if you don't get in, just keep going!


----------



## TedMosby

I didn't get accepted my first try. I did however get accepted my second try, and was accepted to extend, and then applied again a semester later and was accepted that time as well.

The first time can seem scary, especially the phone interview, but once you've done it the first time you know exactly what to expect and exactly what you should say. Most people will tell you to answer honestly, but, if you want real advice, tell them what you know they want to hear. Even if you lie and say you're comfortable doing something that actually makes you nervous, roll with it. Believe you can be the person Disney wants you to be and in the end you may surprise yourself.


----------



## Joanna71985

I got in on my first try (and it was during my first semester too)


----------



## SkyinNeverland

Albion218 said:


> Couldn't help but notice your "Gig Em"! Hello fellow Aggie!   I didn't get accepted on the first try either but I went into the process last minute and a little blind. However, I got accepted my second round for this Fall!
> 
> My biggest thing is that I think I over prepared for the interview. Go over the question but don't memorize  hardcore. Just let it flow. Relax.
> 
> I think that was my biggest problem.



I have to agree with this! For my first 2 interviews I spent a *lot* of time preping for the interview (and stressing). My 3rd time I did nothing, and got in! I like to think of my first 2 interviews as really good practice. I don't think I did anything _wrong_ the first to times really, I was just stiff and nervous.  The 3rd time I was way more relaxed and fun.


----------



## BadDad

My S, D and her friend all on the first try.  I prepped them

1) Your roles: High volume roles translates to better chances (more slots to fill)
2) Research: what question do they ask, prepare your responses (bullet point don't read)
3) Practice answering out loud - not in your head.  Your mouth is doing the talking.  Get a friend/parent
3) Smile: Nutty as it sounds, you can hear it over the phone.


----------



## joybeth

My daughter got accepted first try and then got rejected for a second program.  She had great success her first program and so she was shocked when she got rejected for a second.  My opinion is that she gave a much narrower choice of roles that she would be willing to accept.  She chose roles that were more limited.  She has since been accepted for a second program this fall and leaves in a few weeks.  I say prepare for the interview and be open to many roles.


----------



## hollisterluva92

I got accepted my first try back for Spring 2013!


----------



## PrincessDream

hollisterluva92 said:


> I got accepted my first try back for Spring 2013!



The same goes for me!


----------



## dawnmichele

Now that not everyone gets a WBI, I have heard/read talk that some people think it's totally random who gets to move on to the WBI and who doesn't. That seems sort of unfair, but with the number of applications they get I can also see how it might help reduce the number of people to consider. Do you guys think that might be true?


----------



## mickenme

dawnmichele said:


> Now that not everyone gets a WBI, I have heard/read talk that some people think it's totally random who gets to move on to the WBI and who doesn't. That seems sort of unfair, but with the number of applications they get I can also see how it might help reduce the number of people to consider. Do you guys think that might be true?



I definitely think that is true.  My daughter did not even get to the phone interview before she got the response that they did not have any positions available for her interests.  She applied the first day, and she listed many of the positions.  She was crushed when she was rejected before she even got to the phone interview.  And to add insult to injury, they kept advertising for applicants.  It just didn't make sense.  The only thing we could figure was that it was just the luck of the draw if you are able to move forward in the interview process.  Doesn't seem fair, and it's heartbreaking to be turned down, and then have them advertise for applicants....


----------



## MCoffill

It's not luck of the draw with the WBI. Disney uses a screening process for all of the initial application information, such as your resume and all information that you provide dying your application. The system then screens your information against what they are looking for and if you are a match then you move forward in the process, if not you are declined. It has nothing to do with random selection. It's actually a way of giving everyone a fair shot. Try fixing your resume to make it really shine, and be precise and thoughtful with everything you provide in your application. Disney loves neat and tidy applications, and they look for certain trigger words in your resume. Really highlight your leadership skills and positions, they love that!


----------



## Pfau

First time accepted here, too!


----------



## scottd90

first time i applied to the college program i didnt get past the WBI, my second time (this time) i just completed the phone interview last night so we'll see how it goes this time around


----------



## TheMostGood

I got in on my first try, but like any work application, you have to sell yourself. 

When they ask you questions on the online application of no maybe, sorta, yes, you ALWAYS pick one of the two extremes (or 1-5 etc). Do not be indecisive. You also have to battle against what is essentially, a computer program. Your online app. goes through a computer that looks for keywords and answers. If you don't fill it out right, you don't get to the next step. Simple as that. If you're ok with stretching the truth a bit, answer the questions with what you'd think they'd like to hear.

You apply to every position possible. Be honest about how you'd like it, as it does ask you, but don't leave any position out. I think my top 3 was ride operations, main gate, and something else. I ended up with QSR. But hey, I got in. 

Also, do not knock any of the jobs you haven't tried before. I was in QSR at Rosie's and Eddy's and it sounds like a crappy job flipping burgers, but it was fun. The people I worked with were cool, and time flied because of how busy it stayed. Never a dull moment. 

Also sell yourself. You're the f-ing boss. You're the wo(man)! They want you, they need you, this is why, etc.


----------



## keypooh90

I was accepted on my first time applying (Spring 2012)!


----------



## bethp1968

TheMostGood said:


> I got in on my first try, but like any work application, you have to sell yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do not knock any of the jobs you haven't tried before. I was in QSR at Rosie's and Eddy's and it sounds like a crappy job flipping burgers, but it was fun. The people I worked with were cool, and time flied because of how busy it stayed. Never a dull moment.



When did you work at Rosies/Eddy's?   My DD is there now (she started in January).


----------



## Kdis102

Applied the first day, got a WBI the same night, scheduled my phone interview, did that a week ago and it felt GREAT! So I truly hope I can get in! first time applicant here


----------



## phoenixphantom

My DD just got accepted on her first try!  She will be in attactions.  She is going to audition for Performers.  She starts In May!!


----------



## Kylana

I was just accepted today and it was my first time applying!


----------



## Dizzyworld

My DD got to the phone interview stage on her first try. She was asked how she felt about driving a tram (which she said she didn't think she was comfortable with) and cooking in QS ( she can't cook apparently that skill skips a generagtion).  She said she was open to a bunch of other postions but I guess that wasn't what Disney needed to fill.

She applied the second time, got her first pick of roles (transportation) and FA.

I don't think there is a way to figure it out.


----------



## wdwislife

I was accepted on my first try for Fall Advantage 2013, and I'm going back this summer for the Alumni Program! I know plenty of people who had to apply multiple times before getting in, and then they became wonderful cast members. Don't get discouraged if you don't get accepted right away, keep trying!


----------



## cyclenut

One of my kids was accepted on the first try and the second was just accepted on the second try (first try did get to phone interview).  Both kids are very outgoing and had previous Disney related experience working retail at Downtown Disney.  The only thing we could figure is that the interviewer just didn't connect well and with so many applicants, that becomes a very important factor.  

I know it is important to include more options on the application, but if there are things you simply do not want to do, then don't check the box.  Yes, it could mean you won't get the position, but it is a choice for each person to make.  Neither of my kids were particularly generous with their selections, picking several things, but leaving several things out as well.  

Above all.  Be happy and genuine.


----------



## Boopuff

My daughter got in first try.  She applied, interviewed and accepted all within 10 days!  I think she got in because she had lots of work experience (she's worked since she was 16 and all through college)  - and she's over 21.


----------



## dislis8

In regards to getting in on your first try --- does it help your odds if you are flexible with the parks? For example, I applied for both WDW and DL, and also said I would be bringing my own car if accepted to the DL program in Anaheim. Is that helpful, or not really a factor? Thank you in advance


----------



## goofy4tink

Fingers crossed dd makes it her first time around for Fall '16. Otherwise, she'll be taking on-line college classes since she graduates in May '16!! Or, she'll just pack up and move there and get any old job the old fashioned way!!! Hopefully, this time next year, we'll be making plans to go to WDW with her so she can start working there! She has said she would even consider janitorial....knew a couple of kids that did that in the CP and they loved it!!!! But she would dearly love to get into some form of entertainment. She'll be working at Six Flags NE in their entertainment dept this summer.


----------



## forever a child

DD applied and was accepted first time. She applied first day, got her WBI complete 2nd day, interviewed on phone a week later. She was accepted the first week acceptances went out. It has been a smooth process so far, but I know people are still waiting to hear back so I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## CPFromTheBigE

Myself and 4 of my 5 roommates got accepted on our first try. The 5th roommate was not accepted for her first because she only applied for a few roles. It really comes down to what they are looking for at that time, so it's mainly all luck of the draw!


----------



## DisGirlAllie

I was accepted on my first try. I wasn't even going to apply until the fall but I noticed the spring application deadline was in a week and so I applied. I had gotten my acceptance email on the day of the deadline to apply


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Remember that the people you meet on Facebook and Disboards are just a very, very, very small percentage of dcp applicants. Most people who apply to the program don't make it in. At the time that I applied there were about 20,000 applicants that semester. Only 3,500 would actually be granted a position. Housing could fit a little over 7,000 but the other space was reserved for ICP's and Cultural Representatives. There are a lot of people who don't join FB or Dis groups. Most people are won't be open about their acceptance unless they actually got into the program. Not a lot will be open about being rejected.


----------



## stitchfan75

My rising 8th grader is a huge over achiever and is already prepping herself for DCP.  I know people are probably thinking...***?  But she actually had to write down an intended major at the end of 7th grade for next year.
As a theatre kid she desperately wants to be Snow White, she will stand in the bathroom practicing the voice and faces.  It's very amusing.


----------



## summb003

I got in on my first try...but that was back in 2004 when they still did on site campus recruiting and interviews.


----------



## Lauren Bell

ZiPaD3doDAH said:


> I did not get in the first try and I was devastated as I practiced my interview responses for weeks. I called the company about 3 times asking what I did/said wrong so I can improve for next time and they wouldn't tell me.
> 
> However, I got in the second (and last attempt) time



What number did you call to speak to an actual person?


----------



## Lauren Bell

Does anyone know the number to speak to a recruiter on the phone


----------



## tcherjen

Excited to say my daughter found out she was accepted today.  It was her first time applying.


----------



## smzito22

I did get accepted on my first try, I'm a current CP now! I did have prior theme park experience which I think helped!


----------



## BadDad

My 2 kids and her friend got in on their first try - all Community College students


----------



## Disney_Obsessed11

I would imagine that many applicants get accepted on their first try, but after reading that some people don't get accepted until their second, or even third application makes me a little worried. I want to be accepted sooooooooo bad!!!!!!


----------



## Prince_Lionheart

From what I heard from my friends, they all got in on their first try. Now I'm a little scared, but I don't feel like I really should.


----------



## Boopuff

Some people apply for the college program and aren't really college students... (trade or beauty schools don't count) so that also contributes to non-acceptance.


----------



## athumann

I had one daughter that never got a WBI and another that just recently got in on her first try.  The only thing that we could think of that was different between the 2 is that the one that didnt get in was a little picky about what jobs she would be willing to do and the daughter who did get accepted expressed interest in any and all jobs.  She ended up in QSFB which was not one of her top 3 choices but she's just happy to have been accepted!!


----------



## Sorahana

I got accepted on my first try as well!! I've also gotten accepted when I've applied again as well as for becoming a regular CM.


----------

